# ID help needed 1940's Schwinn Spitfire with special skiptooth chain ??



## rideahiggins (Aug 1, 2013)

OK I've had this one a while and keep looking at it and wondering about model and year. Did a Spitfire originally have a hanging tank? The serial number is H53817. After I took the photos I realized that there were more numbers upside down underneath the serial number. I can only make out two characters G2. The "special" skiptooth chain is from a piece of farm equipment most likely but it works.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2013)

There's a lot I don't know about your bike. One thing I do know is that it has a Hawthorne chainring, and I think it's pretty neat how that chain fits the skiptooth sprocket. I have my suspicions, but I'll leave the identification up to the qualified experts.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> There's a lot I don't know about your bike. One thing I do know is that it has a Hawthorne chainring, and I think it's pretty neat how that chain fits the skiptooth sprocket.




It's not a Schwinn so I guess that must be a Hawthorne with a Hawthorne sprocket and a Schwinn badge?


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 2, 2013)

*1939 frame?*

Could it be a 1939 Schwinn frame like this one?
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13442-Help-with-quot-prewar-Schwinn-quot-date


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2013)

doesn't look like a schwinn frame to me.the seatstays are separated and the schwinns i've seen were one solid bar from the seat stay to the rear fender mount area.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 2, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> doesn't look like a schwinn frame to me.the seatstays are separated and the schwinns i've seen were one solid bar from the seat stay to the rear fender mount area.



????


rideahiggins said:


> Could it be a 1939 Schwinn frame like this one?
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13442-Help-with-quot-prewar-Schwinn-quot-date




Yes, same frame


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 3, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> doesn't look like a schwinn frame to me.the seatstays are separated and the schwinns i've seen were one solid bar from the seat stay to the rear fender mount area.




Say What!? You might have to change your user name from Island Schwinn to Island Columbia.
OK we have two votes no it's not a Schwinn, and two votes it is a Schwinn. Mine included. Plus one I don't know. Who wants to break the tie vote.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd say Schwinn, about the only co. who had the rear stays pinch in like that above the rear fender. That chainring is likely from a ladies' Hawthorne, note how small it looks inside that big chainguard! I'd expect to see a sweetheart skip chainring on this originally.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I'd say Schwinn, about the only co. who had the rear stays pinch in like that above the rear fender. That chainring is likely from a ladies' Hawthorne, note how small it looks inside that big chainguard! I'd expect to see a sweetheart skip chainring on this originally.




uhm island?.. ,thats how prewar Schwinn attached the stays!?.. Hope we don't need to revoke some club memberships!!.. Its a c model Schwinn.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> It's not a Schwinn so I guess that must be a Hawthorne with a Hawthorne sprocket and a Schwinn badge?




For someone all about Schwinn serial numbers, you missed this entirely.!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2013)

fatbar said:


> For someone all about Schwinn serial numbers, you missed this entirely.!




Correct me if I see something a little odd on this bike.

Did the 39 Schwinn DX not have a slight upward curve in the bottom tube unlike this one? 

The 39 DX's I've seen did not use tank hangers off the top tube. 

Is the seat post clamp on this one funky or what. A clamp on the seat post maybe? Or a high seat tube with a separate clamp? 

I'm still out to lunch on this one being a Schwinn.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Correct me if I see something a little odd on this bike.
> 
> Did the 39 Schwinn DX not have a slight upward curve in the bottom tube unlike this one?
> 
> ...



that's cause its not a dx...
Thats how Schwinn built them!?? It is a welded on seat post clamp!! This is a Schwinn BC 117...


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2013)

wow,someone expresses their opinion and isn't saying they know for 100% certain and this is what they get?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> wow,someone expresses their opinion and isn't saying they know for 100% certain and this is what they get?




Just teasing ya


----------



## J_Westy (Aug 3, 2013)

Definitely Schwinn. Definitely C-model. I've never seen one with the drop-stand ears though -- cool! It's always fun to see the variations that seem to come on the non Schwinn headbadged versions.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2013)

J_Westy said:


> Definitely Schwinn. Definitely C-model. I've never seen one with the drop-stand ears though -- cool!




Me either. And it seems Dave's 39 BC doesn't have the one year only dumbo ears. 

http://www.nostalgic.net/1939-schwi...dium=rss&amp;utm_campaign=1939-schwinn-bc-117


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Me either. And it seems Dave's 39 BC doesn't have the one year only dumbo ears.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/1939-schwi...dium=rss&amp;utm_campaign=1939-schwinn-bc-117




Now he needs to find the special C tank..... They ain't cheap either. Cool bike though honestly


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> OK I've had this one a while and keep looking at it and wondering about model and year. Did a Spitfire originally have a hanging tank? The serial number is H53817. After I took the photos I realized that there were more numbers upside down underneath the serial number. I can only make out two characters G2. The "special" skiptooth chain is from a piece of farm equipment most likely but it works.
> View attachment 107189View attachment 107190View attachment 107191View attachment 107192View attachment 107193View attachment 107194View attachment 107195View attachment 107196



Found the thread. ... H is 41... seat tube binder looks 41 as well

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

